# quote needed from James White DL



## Craig.Scott (Feb 5, 2013)

Sometime in 2013 James White quoted a passage from Van Till (I think) that evidencialism merely proves a false God, and not the Triune God. 

If anyone can remember which show it was I would be greatly thankful. 





In Christ


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Feb 5, 2013)

I wish I knew which DL it was.

I've heard Dr. White say this a few times in Sunday School. He uses this as a contrast between presuppositional apologetics and evidential apologetics.

The idea being that if we pursue evidential apologetics to its logical conclusion, we will always wind up with a false god of our own devising, whereas with presuppositional apologetics you're getting all the info about God from scripture and therefore you wind up with the "correct" and true God.

If I can find which episode of the DL it was on, I'll reply back again.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 5, 2013)

Quite possibly:

Biblical Apologetics Defined and Defended

How I found it:
Let me google that for you


----------

